# Mr Marv Sub Enclosure Build



## mammoth (Aug 1, 2005)

I just picked up my custom sub enclosure made by Mr Marv here on diy. I needed 
something compact enough to fit in the hatch part of my 05 Scion Xb and wanted to 
use a pair of Image Dynamics ID10 I've had laying around for a while.

I've seen lots of pics of Marv's builds so I finally took the plunge and called him. Told him 
what I wanted and we worked out the details, easy enough, plus he lives within an 
hour of me so no shipping. Let me tell you Marv is a fun guy to hang out with and I got 
the pleasure of seeing him put the finishing touches on the box, it was like watching Yoda. 
Great way to spend a stormy Saturday, talking car audio and watching him finish up my enclosure. 

The box has an amp rack built into the back where I'm going to mount an alpine pdx 600.1 
and a pdx 100.4. It's sealed and around .80 cuft per side. It pushes right up against the 
rear seat and somewhat hides the amps but also gives them adequate air. 



















































































The seams are oh so flush and airtight


----------



## mammoth (Aug 1, 2005)

Still not sure if I'm going to carpet, paint or even leave it as is for now.

Even the cat's gotta give props to the new box!









Fits like a glove


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

looks good! paint it with flexstone!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

nothing but the best woodworking skills is expected from Marv. looks great!
carpeting that complexi shape is going to be tough. and if its in the trunk fleckstone is not going to hold at all.

get it sprayed wtih rhinoliner or other kind of spray on bedliner is my vote to be honest. tough, durable.

b


----------



## CA4944 (May 2, 2009)

...but fill the screw holes, first!
Nice.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> nothing but the best woodworking skills is expected from Marv. looks great!
> carpeting that complexi shape is going to be tough. and if its in the trunk fleckstone is not going to hold at all.
> 
> get it sprayed wtih rhinoliner or other kind of spray on bedliner is my vote to be honest. tough, durable.
> ...


X2! Marv is THE MAN when it comes to woodworking. He's very good people too!


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> nothing but the best woodworking skills is expected from Marv. looks great!
> carpeting that complexi shape is going to be tough. and if its in the trunk fleckstone is not going to hold at all.
> 
> get it sprayed wtih rhinoliner or other kind of spray on bedliner is my vote to be honest. tough, durable.
> ...


fleckstone is pretty tough imo, unless you have super hard objects rolling around in the trunk i dont see how one could chip it. bedliner is more durable if you load your trunk with stuff though....

i only put groceries in my trunk


----------



## mammoth (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm thinking I'll probably go with some kind of bedliner, thanks for the suggestions. Can't wait til the weekend so I can get some more work done on it, working late and living in an apartment makes for a sucky car audio build situation.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Bedliner would be nice.

Shows off the accurate work, provides a durable finish...


....and more importantly you won't have to mess with _*chia*_.


----------



## 99BonneSLE (Feb 7, 2011)

I know this thread is old...but how can I get in touch with MrMarv? I want a box build for my car. I searched up on the forum and came up empty.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

search for marv on the forums, you'll find him.

looking at the box, I don't see what's so difficult about carpeting it. you may have a seam near the amp rack section, but it could be easily hidden or that individual part could be bedlined


----------



## deejaytek (May 9, 2011)

Nice IDs. Must sound great!


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

What kind of fastening hardware do you plan on using to install the woofers?

What type of gasket material will you use between the woofer to box? thx.


----------

